# At the Villas at Grand Californian



## Troopers (Sep 13, 2010)

We checked in on Saturday in a dedicated 2 bdrm villa.  We're here until Friday.  This is our first stay at VGC, and loving it...beautiful weather and minimal crowds.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lucky... Enjoy your week.  We stayed there in March but in a Studio.  It was nice.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 16, 2010)

I love VGC and the two bedroom. Did you get a park view? Have a wonderful time! We were just there at DLR this past weekend and the weather was great!


----------



## Troopers (Sep 17, 2010)

We're on the fourth floor with a direct view of the Redwood Creek Trail and Tower of Terror.  Tomorrow, we pack up and drive back up to SF.  We won't be back probably until 2012 when Cars Land open but we'll be at BLT in Feb.


----------



## Lulubelle (Sep 17, 2010)

I was at the parks yesterday and agree about the low crowds.  The only long wait was Soarin' (45 min).  Everything else was 15 min or less - many were walk ons!   Isn't the lobby beautiful?  And the villas are the best I've stayed in.  They're my favorite of the DVC collection.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 18, 2010)

Troopers said:


> We're on the fourth floor with a direct view of the Redwood Creek Trail and Tower of Terror.  Tomorrow, we pack up and drive back up to SF.  We won't be back probably until 2012 when Cars Land open but we'll be at BLT in Feb.



My second favorite is BLT! Do you have a lake or MK view? We loved the lake view.


----------



## Troopers (Sep 19, 2010)

luvsvacation22 said:


> My second favorite is BLT! Do you have a lake or MK view? We loved the lake view.



We have a 2 bdrm lake view.  How would you compare the BLT rooms vs VGC rooms?


----------



## Troopers (Sep 19, 2010)

Lulubelle said:


> I was at the parks yesterday and agree about the low crowds.  The only long wait was Soarin' (45 min).  Everything else was 15 min or less - many were walk ons!   Isn't the lobby beautiful?  And the villas are the best I've stayed in.  They're my favorite of the DVC collection.



We were able to get on Soarin' with no wait right at 9:30, before the park opened.  Nice!

Yes, lobby is beautiful (but I wish it was a tad brighter inside).  The villas were great, especially the arts and craft theme (but tighter than the Westin Maui Villas).


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 20, 2010)

Troopers said:


> We have a 2 bdrm lake view.  How would you compare the BLT rooms vs VGC rooms?



I love the VGC rooms.
1. Furniture is much more comfortable
2. Love the park view
3. I like the colors better
4. The Murphy bed is a great addition
5. The dinner plates are more user-friendly

I also like the BLT lake view it is absolutely beautiful, and very peaceful. 
1. The view is relaxing
2. Unfortunately, the furniture is not very comfortable, but fits nicely with the contemporary style
3. Able to see the Water Pageant from some of the lake views
4. The dinner plates look very cool, but not very practical
5. Easy Monorail access
6. MK is a short walk 
7. The two bedroom feels more opened with the lighter and bolder
 colors and the huge window. 

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 20, 2010)

Lulubelle said:


> The only long wait was Soarin' (45 min).





Troopers said:


> We were able to get on Soarin' with no wait right at 9:30, before the park opened. Nice!


I always just grab a FastPass when I enter DCA, then a second one when I go to use the first one.


----------



## Troopers (Sep 20, 2010)

Btw, best parts:

1. Had dinner at Club 33
2. Was able to pick up a handful of souvenirs 35% off


----------



## Carl D (Sep 20, 2010)

Troopers said:


> Btw, best parts:
> 
> 1. Had dinner at Club 33
> 2. Was able to pick up a handful of souvenirs 35% off


Wow.. Congrats on the 33 dinner. How did you manage that?


----------



## Troopers (Sep 20, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Wow.. Congrats on the 33 dinner. How did you manage that?



I have friends that work at a very large public company.  This company sponsors an attraction at Disneyland, and a company perk is Club 33.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 20, 2010)

Troopers said:


> I have friends that work at a very large public company.  This company sponsors an attraction at Disneyland, and a company perk is Club 33.


Got it.. I would guess the company has a corporate membership of some sort.

Can you give us a little insight on the Club? I have seen it on the Travel Channel, but things are always different first hand.
I know they have some odd etiquette.. Did anyone brief you on this? Can you give a brief overview of the menu? Did it feel stuffy, or did the servers and guests put you at ease?

Sorry for all the questions, but you had an experience very few will get to enjoy!


----------



## Troopers (Sep 21, 2010)

I think the company is more than a corporate member.  I know several with 33 perks and they're mid-level+ employees.  I get the impression that everyone above a certain pay grade has 33 access (via HR?).

This was my fourth visit to 33 so it wasn't jaw dropping.  Don't get me wrong...a very special place still and I'm very fortunate when friends take me (after much begging on my part).

I'm not sure if I can add to the allure of this place...it's everything you have heard or read and more (probably only true for those who sniffed the pixie dust).

This meal seemed to lack the ambiance/enthusiasm as prior meals....probably because it was mid-week, low-season, park closing at 8pm, no fireworks, no fastasmic show.  Dinner was about $100 pp.  I had filet mignon and the wife had lobster.  Kids had some pasta dish (rigatoni?) and a burger.  Service was exceptional.

During the last visits to 33, we met my friends at the gate who gave me tickets to the park.  This time, we picked up the "complementary" tickets ourselves at the "hidden" window.  They had our names and everything.  The cast member knew we were there for 33 and gave us a huge smile/wink.  Very cool.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 21, 2010)

Troopers said:


> I think the company is more than a corporate member.  I know several with 33 perks and they're mid-level+ employees.  I get the impression that everyone above a certain pay grade has 33 access (via HR?).
> 
> This was my fourth visit to 33 so it wasn't jaw dropping.  Don't get me wrong...a very special place still and I'm very fortunate when friends take me (after much begging on my part).
> 
> ...


Very nice. Hopefully someday I will get to experience the Club.
Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 21, 2010)

Troopers- We also go to Club 33! I love the Chateaubriand.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 21, 2010)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Troopers- We also go to Club 33! I love the Chateaubriand.


Gee.. I'm feeling left out!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 23, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Gee.. I'm feeling left out!



Carl, I made a slideshow of Club 33/Grand Californian Villas on another thread!


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanking for sharing.  Would love to try someday both the VGC and Club 33.


----------

